# Frustrated with humility



## Trix (Oct 8, 2014)

Why is it so hard for a PC illiterate person to find a simple answer for a question? All I want to know is how I make surfing and jumping page to page efficient. I'm not interested in the mechanics of how and why, but what I need to do to make it happen.


----------



## Punk (Oct 8, 2014)

Well it is also furstrating not understanding what exactly you are asking... 

What do you want achieve, what is efficient for you?


----------



## Trix (Oct 8, 2014)

Efficient as in a quick load time for a program. I realize there are many factors that will affect response and lag times. But when I google for an answer, I'm lost with latency time vs. others of such, of which I am ignorant. Surely there must be a simple answer.


----------



## jamesd1981 (Oct 8, 2014)

It is usually because most experienced pc users like the sound of there own voice and love to give the long complicated answer thinking it impresses people.

A really knowledgeable pc user will try and give the simplest solution they can and does not feel the need to impress anyone else.

You seem to be looking for quick load times for your programs, now is that installing them into the machine or opening them once they are installed.

The first solution if you do not already have one is getting a solid state drive.

As far as the web browsing goes that can be determined by your internet speed which you can test at http://www.speedtest.net/ , it can also vary depending which browser you use, google chrome & internet explorer are probably the 2 fastest.


----------



## Trix (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks James, I think you answered my question. I'm talking about browsing and the speed of which sites load once online. So, basically that is defined, or limited to what is offered by my internet provider and the browser I use.
Plus the site's ability to provide?

What is recommended to facilitate their best offering?


----------



## jamesd1981 (Oct 8, 2014)

Exactly, did you run the speed test ? what speeds are you getting ?

chrome is probably the fastest browser followed by internet explorer, browser plug-ins and add ons like toolbars etc will slow your browsing speed down.

Also as you mentioned speed can be dictated by the site, you will always find bigger more established sites will usually be faster, although that can also be affected by the number of people using the site, for instance hugely popular sites like facebook can lag at peak times simply due to the number of people using it.


----------



## Trix (Oct 9, 2014)

Upload is 32.50 Mbps, download is 2.23 Mbps. I use IE 11 and Windows 7 with Suddenlink cable. That's pretty slow download isn't it?
I don't add toolbars but I get confused about the plug-ins that I need. 
I guess I shouldn't whine - without taking the time to really educate myself (which would solve my problem), but it all seems so confusing. That's why I appreciate your answer that basically nailed it. 
Also, I think my hard drive is about to bite the dust. Sometimes programs fail to load and IE has stopped working. 
I restored to original offering and updated and that helped, but things just aren't right.
A drive replacement, or is it time to think about a new computer?

As an aside, and in my defense, I could never understand how my father never knew how to operate a VCR.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 9, 2014)

I would imagine also that you could have your pc riddled with malware especially if you are using IE.  Run the following and see if it runs any better.

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.

2.

Please download *Junkware Removal Tool *to your desktop.

•Shutdown your antivirus to avoid any conflicts.
•Very important that you run the tool in this manner:
Right-mouse click JRT.exe and select Run as administrator
Do NOT just double-click it.
•The tool will open and start scanning your system.
•Please be patient as this can take a while to complete.
•On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
•Post the contents of JRT.txt in your next message.

3.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware * and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.

Please post the log that Malwarebytes displays on your screen.


----------



## Darren (Oct 9, 2014)

Are you sure you got those download and upload speeds right? In almost all cases download speed is higher. If it is indeed the 2 or so you mentioned then you've most likely got a problem.

And yeah also sounds like you've got viruses or some other issue.

For fastest internet browsing you want a decent connection, a good browser like Chrome with as few extensions and addons as possible, and a well functioning computer that doesn't have unnecessary junk or viruses slowing it down.


----------



## Trix (Oct 9, 2014)

OK. I've been using Malwarebites and Spywareblaster forever.
And as I said, I recovered to original. Would this not eliminate any virus or malware?
I ran disk check and all of the included help tools. Still, I get the occasional IE has stopped working.

Sorry, download is 32 and upload is just over 2.

Given all of this, is a new hard drive in order? I'm thinking mine is about to fail. Will a failing drive affect IE to operate properly? How could that be?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 9, 2014)

Download and run the first 2 programs and post the logs so we can see if there is anything going on.  If the hard drive was going out, it would affect more than just IE.  

Run Adware cleaner and junkware removal tool.


----------



## Trix (Oct 9, 2014)

Adware cleaner and junkware removal will determine the health of a hard drive?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 9, 2014)

No but it will tell us if you some bad browser add-ons causing issue with Internet explorer.  What brand of hard drive do you have?


----------



## Trix (Oct 9, 2014)

Trix said:


> Thanks James, I think you answered my question. I'm talking about browsing and the speed of which sites load once online. So, basically that is defined, or limited to what is offered by my internet provider and the browser I use.
> Plus the site's ability to provide?
> 
> What is recommended to facilitate their best offering?





Again, what is recommended?

Hang tight, John. Believe me, I appreciate your help.
I was hesitant in posting the log...it seems there was personal info included that I didn't want to make public.

Can't find the drive's brand but this is the system: HP p6-2133w.

I've downloaded AMD driver updates and so far all is good. I don't know if AMD is required or good, or anything for that matter. 


A person that can make computers user-friendly for the average person will be a billionaire in a heart beat. I would be all over it if I had the wherewithal!

I guess it's all relative, isn't it? 
Grandma wants her car to run the quarter in less than 11 seconds. So she hires a team to make it happen. Shouldn't that hired team provide granny that car without worry? But when the performance of that car begins to lapse, she is required to provide input? She has already provided and is not interested in offering input for which she has paid. 
So goes the fluid stream of money!



Punk said:


> Well it is also furstrating not understanding what exactly you are asking...
> 
> What do you want achieve, what is efficient for you?



Efficient as in its definition.


----------



## Punk (Oct 9, 2014)

Trix said:


> Again, what is recommended?



Computers nowadays are good enough to make the website's hosting plan or your ISP what's slowing you down.

What you need for the fastest download of websites is the fastest ISP.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 9, 2014)

And also ditch IE and use something else like Chrome or Pale Moon


----------



## Trix (Oct 9, 2014)

I tried Chrome several months ago and it made the problems I seem to be experiencing now Crashing when I opened websites. However, I did a recovery with updates and all seems to be good for now. Now, maybe I'll try Chrome again. Everyone seems to prefer this over IE 11. Or is it the same?

Again, why is it so difficult?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 9, 2014)

It's difficult because people these days only want a fish, and not taught how to fish.

What John was getting at, is he believes your computer could have malware, viruses, etc. installed which are slowing down performance.  Another theory is that when you install many free third party programs, they include browser add-ons and search assistants, which when installed greatly reduce the performance of internet browsing.

Your speeds of 33Mbps down and 3Mbps up are good speeds, so that's not likely the issue.  If Chrome is crashing when opening, something is clearly wrong with your computer.

We can't give you a simple answer, because there is no simple answer.  Computers are complex, if you have slow web performance, there is not only one or two reasons why, there are hundreds of possibilities as to why that is occurring, and we are trying to narrow them down.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 9, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's difficult because people these days only want a fish, and not taught how to fish.
> 
> What John was getting at, is he believes your computer could have malware, viruses, etc. installed which are slowing down performance.  Another theory is that when you install many free third party programs, they include browser add-ons and search assistants, which when installed greatly reduce the performance of internet browsing.
> 
> ...



OMG thank you. You always manage to explain things like this the best.


----------



## Darren (Oct 9, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> It's difficult because people these days only want a fish, and not taught how to fish.
> 
> What John was getting at, is he believes your computer could have malware, viruses, etc. installed which are slowing down performance.  Another theory is that when you install many free third party programs, they include browser add-ons and search assistants, which when installed greatly reduce the performance of internet browsing.
> 
> ...



This is exactly right.

To use a car analogy, you can't just take a car to a shop and say to the mechanic "Tell me how to make it run better.". That doesn't work. There are so many things at play like condition of your suspension, the engine, the tires, the brakes, the steering, the list goes on. You can't expect a one simple all explanation to what is most likely a much more complex problem. 

Again, it sounds like you've got a much bigger problem at play here than you probably realize. Do what John suggested and post the logs. He's an old pro at this and will be able to lead you to the promised land of a well functioning machine. Chrome is a fine browser, and honestly IE isn't that bad anymore either.

Your internet speeds are more than adequate, you've got a problem with your machine, most likely malware.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 9, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> OMG thank you. You always manage to explain things like this the best.


I got pretty good at explaining complex things to teachers who are clueless


----------



## Trix (Oct 10, 2014)

Speaking of frustrating, I am sure it must be for you guys in trying to help someone like myself.
I appreciate the advice and direction. 
Once again I did a complete restore, or recovery, and so far it's running beautifully. I'll watch what I add and take note of the performance.
And I will also take the time to educate myself to keep from frustrating you all!
Again, thanks.


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

OK...My hard drive is failing. While I am still able to hobble along, how do I replace the internal drive with a new one? It is a single bay case. Is it as simple as transferring the original data to an external, replace the failing drive with a new one, and then reinstalling the original data to the newly replaced drive? Windows 7 - what else is needed to accomplish? If the cost is approaching that of a new buy, should I even bother?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 23, 2014)

If the drive is failing, you really don't want to clone it.  The only safe things to backup would be your personal data.  All programs would have to be reinstalled on the new drive.


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't store anything of importance on my PC.  All I want is a convenient and efficient go to source for whatever. Is replacing the drive with a new OS (and any other expense involved) more cost-efficient? Or in my case, should I just buy a new PC?

I could replace the drive and clone the original. If there is corruption, I could then clean the new drive and install a new OS. Or once corrupted, will it always be? The drive, that is.



johnb35 said:


> If the drive is failing, you really don't want to clone it.  The only safe things to backup would be your personal data.  All programs would have to be reinstalled on the new drive.



Thing is I don't know which programs are required to enable a working computer. Are programs required to run a PC? Can't I just replace a drive that is going down?


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

Let me start over.
I need to replace a failing internal hard drive. What is the procedure for doing this? Windows 7 with a single bay available.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 23, 2014)

Trix said:


> Let me start over.
> I need to replace a failing internal hard drive. What is the procedure for doing this? Windows 7 with a single bay available.



Download a Windows 7 ISO (found here: http://www.techverse.net/download-windows-7-iso-x86-x64-microsofts-official-servers/) and burn it to a DVD or a USB flashdrive. Then boot to it, install Windows, install necessary drivers, and perform Windows updates.


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey Bud, you are the best! Can it really be that simple?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 23, 2014)

Trix said:


> Hey Bud, you are the best! Can it really be that simple?



Yes. People like you make it seem like it's an impossible task only we can do.


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes. People like you make it seem like it's an impossible task only we can do.



Why is it so difficult for people like me to find a simple answer from people like you for such an easy task?


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

Brain surgery and cancer research is so unappreciated!


----------



## Agent Smith (Oct 23, 2014)

Google how to install a hard drive.

If you already have a Windows 7 disk you don't need to download it. Just use the key you have in either case.


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

Agent Smith said:


> Google how to install a hard drive.
> 
> If you already have a Windows 7 disk you don't need to download it. Just use the key you have in either case.



I don't have a Windows 7 disk. What I have is a failing hard drive. I know how to physically replace the drive. What I don't know is how to transfer the data from the failing disk to the new one. I would think it should be a simple transfer...obviously, it is not.


----------



## Agent Smith (Oct 23, 2014)

You can clone, but it isn't recommended since you _may_ have corrupted files.  I would get an external USB stick or external USB hard drive and copy all important documents/pictures/videos etc minus applications. but if you want to clone check out AOMEI Backupper which is free and use the whole drive clone option. You will need to plug the new hard drive into a USB to SATA adapter and point to that drive as the destination drive to where the clone should reside. Or just connect the new drive to a SATA cable in the computer and point the clone to that. 

How old is this drive? How did you come to the conclusion it is failing? Have you run HDD testing tools on it?


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

Smith, I appreciate your reply. Please bear with me here. I have read that I shouldn't clone, and I understand that. The only thing I need is what is required to run my computer, I guess with an OS. Windows 7 was included originally. There is nothing I need to save - just what is necessary to keep. What are applications?


----------



## Trix (Oct 23, 2014)

Agent Smith said:


> You can clone, but it isn't recommended since you _may_ have corrupted files.  I would get an external USB stick or external USB hard drive and copy all important documents/pictures/videos etc minus applications. but if you want to clone check out AOMEI Backupper which is free and use the whole drive clone option. You will need to plug the new hard drive into a USB to SATA adapter and point to that drive as the destination drive to where the clone should reside. Or just connect the new drive to a SATA cable in the computer and point the clone to that.
> 
> How old is this drive? How did you come to the conclusion it is failing? Have you run HDD testing tools on it?



What I want to do is replace my internal drive with a new replacement. 
I have to boot with F1 and receive a hard drive problem message. 
My computer is probably three years old.


All I want to do is replace the drive and continue on!


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 23, 2014)

If you can still boot into windows then backup your personal data to an external drive/cd or dvd/USB flashdrive.  Install the new drive.  Use the windows 7 iso that voyagerfan linked you to.  Burn iso file to a DVD and install windows fresh on the new drive.  Use the key located on the side of the case to activate the install.  If there is no sticker with the key then you can pull the key from the registry by using a few different programs before you remove the old drive.


----------



## Agent Smith (Oct 24, 2014)

Trix said:


> What I want to do is replace my internal drive with a new replacement.
> I have to boot with F1 and receive a hard drive problem message.
> My computer is probably three years old.
> 
> ...




Does the message look like this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DZ12YtHQdA

If so try that fix.


----------



## Trix (Oct 25, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> If you can still boot into windows then backup your personal data to an external drive/cd or dvd/USB flashdrive.  Install the new drive.  Use the windows 7 iso that voyagerfan linked you to.  Burn iso file to a DVD and install windows fresh on the new drive.  Use the key located on the side of the case to activate the install.  If there is no sticker with the key then you can pull the key from the registry by using a few different programs before you remove the old drive.



Will any DVD work as long as there is enough capacity? I guess I need to learn how to burn one before I lose my source for information. I'm not familiar with the key to which you refer, or the case on which it is located...not to mention a sticker!


OK! The product key on the side of the computer case?


----------



## Trix (Oct 25, 2014)

Agent Smith said:


> Does the message look like this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DZ12YtHQdA
> 
> If so try that fix.



No. It's : 1720 - SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure
              Failing Attribute #02

I use F1 to boot and then Windows loads and I can use IE with no problems.
Every half hour or so I get a warning that I have a disk problem and that I should back all files and check with HP for a solution. I'm sure it will die eventually.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 25, 2014)

If this is a store bought pc then there is a sticker on the side of the computer case with a 25 digit key to activate windows on it.  You will need to use a blank dvd to burn the iso image to it.  I prefer using dvd-r disks.  The windows 7 iso is less than 4gb and a dvd will fit about 4.3 gb of data. If this is laptop then the sticker will be on the bottom of it.


----------



## Trix (Oct 25, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> If this is a store bought pc then there is a sticker on the side of the computer case with a 25 digit key to activate windows on it.  You will need to use a blank dvd to burn the iso image to it.  I prefer using dvd-r disks.  The windows 7 iso is less than 4gb and a dvd will fit about 4.3 gb of data. If this is laptop then the sticker will be on the bottom of it.



I appreciate your patience with my ignorance. I always make things much more difficult than needed.
I am going to buy a new hard drive, install the Windows 7 file I downloaded and see if that works. If I stumble, I'll just get a new PC and install the newly purchased drive into an external case for addtional utility. Thanks!


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 25, 2014)

Just make sure you have actually used burning software to physically write the iso image to the dvd, just don't copy the iso file to the dvd as it won't work.  Make sure you downloaded the correct version of windows that you have now, 32 bit or 64 bit.  Windows 7 will do this with no problems.  Just double click on the iso file and it will bring up windows disc image burner and from there you can start the process.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 26, 2014)

The burning software (Such as Windows DVD Burner or ImgBurn) will burn the contents of the ISO to the DVD.


----------



## Trix (Oct 26, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> The burning software (Such as Windows DVD Burner or ImgBurn) will burn the contents of the ISO to the DVD.



Right, thanks. That's what I needed to know. Free and available for D/L, right?

OK. Just downloaded ImgBurn and will begin. 
Thanks voyager and john.


----------



## Trix (Oct 26, 2014)

AVG said ImgBurn is bad news...will try another software offering, I guess. This is why it's so tempting to just go buy a new computer.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 26, 2014)

Get rid of AVG and use Avast.  IMGburn is a good program.  Just make sure there are no other software installed with it.


----------



## Trix (Oct 26, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> Get rid of AVG and use Avast.  IMGburn is a good program.  Just make sure there are no other software installed with it.



Will do!


----------



## Trix (Oct 26, 2014)

Dumped AVG for Avast. Avast warned of the same but was more compliant. And I think I prefer. Will try again.

Don't know how to burn. Too much trouble.
Thanks all, anyway.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Use the windows 7 USB /dvd tool instead then. 

http://wudt.codeplex.com/


----------



## Trix (Oct 26, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Use the windows 7 USB /dvd tool instead then.
> 
> http://wudt.codeplex.com/



I get a message saying there is no media present. However, I can d/l drivers for a printer and such. Same thing happened with when I tried to copy the file with ImgBurn - no media present.

What am I failing to do?

Computer is running flawlessly albeit the warning messages. I'll use it till its death and then replace. I'll have like 800 TB of space with my new drive. Thanks once again and for all for your time and excellent suggestions.

Here we go! No one told me to insert the cd shiny side down! Downloaded correct version of Windows 7 and ready to install once I receive my new hard drive. Are there any other (mis) understood things a novice should be aware of?

[I guess it's all relative, isn't it? 
Grandma wants her car to run the quarter in less than 11 seconds. So she hires a team to make it happen. Shouldn't that hired team provide granny that car without worry? But when the performance of that car begins to lapse, she is required to provide input? She has already provided and is not interested in offering input for which she has paid. 
So goes the fluid stream of money!




Denther said:


> This is exactly right.
> 
> To use a car analogy, you can't just take a car to a shop and say to the mechanic "Tell me how to make it run better.". That doesn't work. There are so many things at play like condition of your suspension, the engine, the tires, the brakes, the steering, the list goes on. You can't expect a one simple all explanation to what is most likely a much more complex problem.



Granny is not asking the guys how to make it run better. She has paid them to make it happen.

A redundant thanks to all of you. I have a DVD loaded with a fresh version of Windows ready to implement. You have saved me hundreds of dollars.
Thing is, I know where you live and will most likely visit you again!
Thank you so very much for your time.
Rick


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Trix said:
			
		

> Here we go! No one told me to insert the cd shiny side down! Downloaded correct version of Windows 7 and ready to install once I receive my new hard drive.



You're kidding, right? Is this really your first time using a CD drive?


----------



## Darren (Oct 26, 2014)

You do not pay us for our help. You should not expect us to just "fix it" with no input and effort on your part. And if you really didn't know that about disc drives I'm appalled.


----------



## PabloTeK (Oct 26, 2014)

Trix said:


> Grandma wants her car to run the quarter in less than 11 seconds. So she hires a team to make it happen. Shouldn't that hired team provide granny that car without worry? But when the performance of that car begins to lapse, she is required to provide input? She has already provided and is not interested in offering input for which she has paid.
> So goes the fluid stream of money!
> 
> Granny is not asking the guys how to make it run better. She has paid them to make it happen.



O/T, but this isn't how motorsport works so bad analogy...


----------



## Trix (Oct 26, 2014)

Denther said:


> You do not pay us for our help. You should not expect us to just "fix it" with no input and effort on your part. And if you really didn't know that about disc drives I'm appalled.



My analogy with granny is not related to your help, but about computers.

I appreciate any help and have tried to express my appreciation.
However, I didn't ask you to fix anything.

Concerning the drive...If you don't understand some of my self-deprecating statements, then I guess I understand why you would find that appalling and I would tell you, 'Toto, you're still in Kansas'


----------



## Trix (Oct 26, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> Get rid of AVG and use Avast.  IMGburn is a good program.  Just make sure there are no other software installed with it.



Thanks John, I'm digging Avast!
I'm a simple man!


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 26, 2014)

Trix said:


> Thanks John, I'm digging Avast!
> I'm a simple man!



Yeah, I like it.  If you get bothered by too many popups in the bottom right hand corner then you need to go into control panel, programs and features and highlight avast and click on change and then let avast load and then change the options.  Uncheck everything in the tools section.


----------



## Trix (Oct 26, 2014)

Right, I'm already there! Seems to work well .



voyagerfan99 said:


> You're kidding, right? Is this really your first time using a CD drive?



No, but I like to stir interest!


----------



## Trix (Oct 29, 2014)

Replaced hard drive and installed Windows. All seemed to be Ok, then my keyboard and mouse went dead and I was unable to proceed. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 29, 2014)

So you were in the middle of installing windows and then they quit working?  Are they both USB or ps/2 connection?


----------



## Trix (Oct 29, 2014)

Just checked my download and it is:
SetupImgBurn2.5.8.0_inst(1) application
SetupImgBurn2.5.8.0_inst(2) application
SetupImgBurn2.5.8.0_inst.exe.gaz9pz3 partial D/L
Does this tell you anything?
A USB connection.

Yes they just quit working.


----------



## Trix (Oct 29, 2014)

Should I d/l again from the link voyagerfan provided and try again on a new DVD?

Gonna burn a new DVD and see if that helps.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is what your windows 7 dvd should look like when viewing the files on it.  





Not sure where you are getting the imgburn log from.


----------



## Trix (Oct 29, 2014)

That's what I have.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 29, 2014)

You can try burning a new copy.


----------



## Trix (Oct 29, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> This is what your windows 7 dvd should look like when viewing the files on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I posted is what shows from my download file


----------



## Trix (Oct 29, 2014)

In other words, I go to computer, then downloads, and that is what it shows pertaining to the particular subject.


----------



## Trix (Oct 29, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> You can try burning a new copy.



With the third saying partial, I figured maybe it didn't complete. Again, I am ignorant, so please hang with me.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 29, 2014)

As long as the program installed correctly you should have no problem.  And it would tell you if it didn't.


----------



## Trix (Oct 30, 2014)

After three attempts to install a new drive with no success, I'll keep using what I have. Although I am warned that it is failing, it has never performed better. Next time I post, it will be from a new PC. Let's note the time frame.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 30, 2014)

Trix said:


> After three attempts to install a new drive with no success, I'll keep using what I have. Although I am warned that it is failing, it has never performed better. Next time I post, it will be from a new PC. Let's note the time frame.



Now what problem are you having? You're really making this a lot harder than it really is.


----------



## ninjabubbles3 (Oct 30, 2014)

You seem unwilling to get help, however much people try to help you, you just give up and get a new PC. It's not worth getting a whole new PC, when its just a hard drive. Honestly, install the new hard drive, then worry about windows. Worst case scenario, if you dont want to burn discs, buy a new copy of windows and insert that into the dvd drive


----------



## Trix (Nov 2, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Now what problem are you having? You're really making this a lot harder than it really is.



Well, as I posted earlier, I replaced the drive, ran the newly burned DVD of Windows, which downloaded the files, and then the keyboard and mouse quit working. So just what did I do to impede the simple installation?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 2, 2014)

Trix said:


> Well, as I posted earlier, I replaced the drive, ran the newly burned DVD of Windows, which downloaded the files, and then the keyboard and mouse quit working. So just what did I do to impede the simple installation?



You were complaining about so many different things that I couldn't tell what your problem was this time.


----------



## Trix (Nov 2, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> You were complaining about so many different things that I couldn't tell what your problem was this time.



OK. That's my latest complaint.


----------



## Punk (Nov 2, 2014)

Trix said:


> Well, as I posted earlier, I replaced the drive, ran the newly burned DVD of Windows, which downloaded the files, and then the keyboard and mouse quit working. So just what did I do to impede the simple installation?



Are you using a bought keyboard or the one that came with your computer?

It did that to me when I re-installed Windows once, because the drivers for the new keyboard wasn't installed. Using the keyboard/mouse that came with the computer did the trick.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 2, 2014)

Trix said:


> Well, as I posted earlier, I replaced the drive, ran the newly burned DVD of Windows, which downloaded the files, and then the keyboard and mouse quit working. So just what did I do to impede the simple installation?


So the mouse worked fine during the initial setup?  You would have had to use it to even get to the downloading files stage.

Did the mouse and keyboard quit working during the install, or after the install finished and you booted into the OS?  Did you try unplugging and replugging in the keyboard and mouse?  Use a different USB port?


----------



## Trix (Nov 5, 2014)

Punk said:


> Are you using a bought keyboard or the one that came with your computer?
> 
> It did that to me when I re-installed Windows once, because the drivers for the new keyboard wasn't installed. Using the keyboard/mouse that came with the computer did the trick.



Right! I replaced the keyboard because the original one quit working. I have a HP mouse but can't remember if it is a replacement.



WRXGuy1 said:


> So the mouse worked fine during the initial setup?  You would have had to use it to even get to the downloading files stage.
> 
> Did the mouse and keyboard quit working during the install, or after the install finished and you booted into the OS?  Did you try unplugging and replugging in the keyboard and mouse?  Use a different USB port?



The mouse and keyboard quit working right after the install. The screen to select language and all appeared, then it quit. I tried using the other ports.



voyagerfan99 said:


> Now what problem are you having? You're really making this a lot harder than it really is.



lol - to what problem I am now having.


----------



## ninjabubbles3 (Nov 6, 2014)

OK, your making it even more difficult by triple posted and starting 3 conversations at the same time


----------



## Trix (Nov 6, 2014)

ninjabubbles3 said:


> OK, your making it even more difficult by triple posted and starting 3 conversations at the same time



I think it is past your bedtime, bubbles.


----------

